# Halloween Dress up!



## Deuce (Sep 13, 2007)

Do you guys dress your pups up for Halloween?? upruns:


----------



## terminaor04 (Oct 24, 2007)

That is hilarious..I will next year when i get my new pup in a couple weeks


----------



## Judy (Dec 12, 2005)




----------

